# Rope Fish



## Nople (Jan 25, 2008)

I got my rope fish (ImaSpaghetti) a few weeks back and he was doing great. He's been sitting in his log and running around the tank like a normal rope fish. So anyways the problem is now he's sitting at the bottom of the tank upside down. He's breathing and his fins are flapping but he's upside down...
Can someone help me.

BTW I have a 50 gallon tall tank with 1 bala shark and 6 tiger barbs. 

PS. He was fine last night and I added a brighter light to the tank due to a brown algea problem.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

How long has the tank been set up? and what are your nitrates/nitrites/ammonia?


----------



## Nople (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey..thanks for the almost help..he seems fine now....sitting normal in his log...swimming around rightside up...any ideas?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Brown algae that goes away with more light is most likely diatoms. While it can be seen in a cycled tank most often it is seen in a newly set up tank that is less than 2 months old. If this is the case, then he could be suffering from the cycle your tank could be in. Ammonia and nitrites could be forcing him to rest long periods to get energy back from a lack of oxygen and possible damamge to his gills and other organs. Rope fish, like many other bottom dwellers are more secceptible to ammonia and nitrites since they spend their time where it is produced. 

If the tank is not newer then it could still be water quality so readings on your pH, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and temperature would help to try and identify why your fish is acting like this.


----------

